# strange things happen when i'm left alone..



## deven.marie (Jan 31, 2010)

Soooo I got bored lastnight and decided to play with makeup to keep me occupied.. this was just for fun, I wasn't going anywhere so yes, I know the liner's not perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FACE:
Smashbox PFP
SFF NC42
Blunt 

EYES:
NYX jumbo pencil - milk
UD liquid liner - perversion
UD 24/7 liner - zero
UD e/s - yeyo
random lashes i bought on ebay

LIPS:
NC35 concealor
Smashbox l/s - elegant

















And what I wore to work today..

FACE:
Smashbox PFP
SFF NC42
Blunt
True Romantic
Perfect Topping

EYES:
TFSI
Black Black pro pigment
Studio Gear e/s - freesia
Beautiful Iris 
Shore Leave
UD liquid liner - perversion
UD 24/7 liner - zero
Ardell lashes #120

LIPS:
Lavendar Whip


----------



## chynegal (Jan 31, 2010)

amazing........... love it both


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 31, 2010)

I love both the looks -the lavender whip looks great on you


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 31, 2010)

great looks! both of those lipcolors look great on you


----------



## starfck (Jan 31, 2010)

Omg i love them both ; your very talented !


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Jan 31, 2010)

you are stunning, I love both looks. you can totally pull it off as well!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jan 31, 2010)

Stunning! I love your brows


----------



## 153624 (Jan 31, 2010)

Soo pretty, I especially love the smokey eye! Cute how your hair coordinates with the eyeshadow


----------



## Purple (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome!! I loooove the first look!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 31, 2010)

Phenomenal looks.  You are so talented.


----------



## sunniechan (Jan 31, 2010)

The first look is totally amazing - it's just so unique and beautiful.  Your second purple look is gorgeous, too.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jan 31, 2010)

I love both looks!!! The first look is soo creative and edgy and the 2nd look is just plain hot!


----------



## olddcassettes (Jan 31, 2010)

wow that first look is HOOT!!!


----------



## deven.marie (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks soo much


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 31, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love the purple in the second look


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 31, 2010)

Love the 'liner look.


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow you are super talented! 
Love them both...flawless.

You're also very pretty


----------



## crashingg (Jan 31, 2010)

beautiful!
you look great in lavender whip.


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2010)

You are SO pretty!! Lavender Whip looks horgeous on you.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 31, 2010)

great looks!! the 2nd is GORGEOUS!


----------



## SafarE (Jan 31, 2010)

both looks are gorgeous


----------



## strawberryheart (Jan 31, 2010)

gorgeous! the first one reminds me of some kind of icey/frosty super hero


----------



## mmyaaaa (Jan 31, 2010)

i adore the second look!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 31, 2010)

Fantastic looks!!! You are so gorgeous!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 31, 2010)

first is absolutely amazing!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 31, 2010)

love it!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jan 31, 2010)

GORGEOUS!! The first one is sooo fierce! and the second: sooo beautiful!


----------



## fintia (Jan 31, 2010)

wow!!! very cool


----------



## amyzon (Jan 31, 2010)

You are soooo beautiful!  I love the looks and Lavender Whip looks so incredible on you!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Feb 1, 2010)

both look amazinggggg!


----------



## forevernars (Feb 1, 2010)

Gosh you've got to be the most beautifulest woman on this earth!!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 1, 2010)

very pretty, i love using concealer with nude gloss lol i swear i own 9 million nude lipsticks that can be duped by simply just doing that with a good gloss


----------



## moonlit (Feb 1, 2010)

wow.. u have uhmazinggggg skin.. and your makeup is awesome! love the looks


----------



## oooshesbad (Feb 1, 2010)

whoooa like them both but the first one is amazing


----------



## bambibrneyes (Feb 1, 2010)

love both looks but the 1st is my fav...great job


----------



## monlnd (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice. Both of them.


----------



## BrawnShuga (Feb 1, 2010)

wow, so pretty! What do you use for your brows? Theyre perfect!


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 1, 2010)

i love ur brows!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so doing Shore Leave tomorrow! Very cool


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 2, 2010)

woww those are both so hot!! good job lady!


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrawnShuga* 

 
_wow, so pretty! What do you use for your brows? Theyre perfect!_

 

Maybelline define-a-brow in soft black! best thing ever 



Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 2, 2010)

both looks are wicked awesome!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 2, 2010)

wow, speechless...


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 4, 2010)

Both looks are awesome.


----------



## SarahSiobhan (Feb 4, 2010)

You did such a good job! You look like a prettier Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## ilexaquifolium (Feb 4, 2010)

The first is absolutely fantastic. And I love your hair!


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

Both beautiful, but that second look is absolutely inspiring! I love the colors you used!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 5, 2010)

Stunning!! LOVE them both!! Both are amazing, gorgeous and totally different from one another! Love them. You're seriously beautiful and talented.  
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 5, 2010)

awesome looks!


----------



## Distinque (Jun 6, 2010)

great looks. flawless face application! so envious


----------



## thekatalyst (Jun 6, 2010)

absolutely love the first one. awesommeeee


----------



## shannyn92 (Jun 6, 2010)

you look just like kim kardashian!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Jun 6, 2010)

you are so pretty! the first one is so futuristic, the second is gorgeous on you


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2010)

Love both looks. I'm amazed at how great Lavender Whip looks on you.


----------



## Lambie_mac (Jun 7, 2010)

Dang girl.. you are gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love both looks! Amazing!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2010)

So beautiful! Love what happens when you're left alone to play =)


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 7, 2010)

U are so friggen pretty i cant stand it! LOVE tha first one, im feelin the nude lips...


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Jun 9, 2010)

It's very cat like and I love the nude lip. Very good look!


----------



## somethingsweet (Jun 9, 2010)

These two looks are amazing! LOVE it!


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Love them both.  The first one reminds me of a black and white bird of paradise.  Your liner is perfect!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jun 10, 2010)

Girrllllllllllll AWESOME LOOKS!!!!!


----------



## devin (Jun 12, 2010)

Love, love, love the black and white!! Fabulous!!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy crap, you look amazing!


----------



## Senoj (Jun 14, 2010)

I love both! Your skin is flawless


----------



## jess126xo (Jun 14, 2010)

both looks are amazing


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jun 14, 2010)

Love them!!! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## spunky (Jun 15, 2010)

stunning! the liner in the first one... wow!


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 16, 2010)

hot! love the look are you still working at ulta?


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 16, 2010)

woow. love them both! and you are beautiful, jealous much?!


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 2, 2010)

Both looks are really awesome


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 2, 2010)

you've got beautiful eyes~! love both looks =D


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! Love them both!


----------

